# Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???



## Tomalion (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Wie der Titel schon sagt wollte ich ein paar Ratschläge haben, wie ihr das Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer angehen würdet.

Zu dem Ort: Nähe Neapel

Ich fische dort schon Jahre lang, konnte aber bis jetzt nichts großes überlisten. #c

Meine Fragen:

Wie würdet ihr dort angeln?

Womit?

Wie würdet ihr dort eure Stellen aussuchen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus! #h


----------



## Tomalion (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Hat denn keiner eine Idee??? ...


----------



## Tortugaf (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Ich angle öfter an mir unbekannten Meeren.Das Mittelmeer habe ich bis jetzt immer gemieden,hat für mich ein schlechten Ruf .Aber als erstes würde ich mich nach den dortigen Anglern u.Fischern richten.Frag die ,die wissen mehr.Auch hier wenn du etwas suchst findest du einige Tips.Ich bin jetzt gerade in Nord vom Chile u.hier sieht es mit grossen Fisch auch traurig aus.Es es würdt sehr stark u.schonungslos gefischt.#dVon Allen#d,es geht darum soviel wie möglich zufangen.Egal wie,es zählt das Geld!!Ich porbiere halt aus,was ich kann u.kenne.Ich bin dann auch mit den Kleinen zufrieden ,wenn nicht mehr drinne ist.#c|supergri|supergri G.Tortugaf


----------



## Tomalion (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Ja nach den anglern dort richte ich mich eigentlich eh. Aber die fangen trotzdem mehr und vorallem größere. Überfischt ist es dort trotzdem.
Aber naja ich werde es einfach weiter versuchen müssen.


----------



## Tomalion (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

So morgen versuche ich das mal mit ganz normalen Buttvorfächern. Damit hab ich ja schon mal was kleines gefangen.


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Hi,

Ich war jetzt in Kroatien. 

Da ging gar nichts vom Strand. Ein Biss in 20 Stunden 

Was immer geht sind die Hafenbecken und Anlegestellen.
Da konnten wir einige Meeräschen und Barsche erbeuten.

Grüsse


----------



## Mootz (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Kräftige Spinnrute, 25er Hauptschnur, laaaange Vorfächer und Ringelwürmer, Krebse oder Muscheln. Entweder an der Pose oder auf Grund. Auch am Mittelmeer ist die Abenddämmerung die beste Zeit.
Versuche es auf jeden Fall in Häfen dort gibt es zumindest in Frankreich immer Dorade oder andere Meerbrassen. 
Aber vor allem große Meeräschen auf Weißbrot an der Oberfläche. Du musst die Meeräschen finden (Weißbrot auswerfen und beobachten wo Aktivität stattfindet) häufig kommen erst viele kleinfische an den Angelplatz, aber mit der Zeit kommen auch die größeren Fische. Wichtig: werfe den Meeräschen nicht direkt vors Maul, sie sehen dich und beißen nicht mehr an, sondern lass deinen Köder treiben und angele soweit wie möglich aus der Distanz auf Sicht. Gedult, Gedult !!!
Gruß und Petri Mootz


----------



## Tomalion (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Mageres Ergebniss einen einziegen Fisch, ca. 15 cm lang.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Ich habe auf Malta ganz gut mit Brotteig und einer Posenmontage gefangen. Riesen haben aber auch nicht gebissen.#c


----------



## Tomalion (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Also bei uns am Meer ist alles mit Netzen leergefischt, die paar großen Fische, die sich da noch hintrauen beißen aber so gut, wie gar nicht. ...


----------



## Laichhaken (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

techniken und montagen vom strand aus für z.b. das mittelmeer würden mich auch mal interessieren, vor zig jahren, kann nicht mal sagen wie lange das her ist, habe ich in der garage eine uralte angel gefunden mit einer nicht mehr gängigen rolle!
war natürlich gleich am machen und tun um alles wieder gängig zu machen! leider hatte ich in diesem urlaub keine ausrüstung mitgenommen (der Fam. zu liebe(GROßER FEHLER))! als alles eineigermaßen funste eine laufblei montage ran, stück fischfetzen vom markt und in der abenddämmerung raus damit... nicht mal sehr weit, ich denke mal so vierzig meter... ergebnis: ein fetter aal von fast einem meter.... und das nach ner viertel stunde... da viel mir dann auf das ich in der dunkelheit kaum etwas gesehen habe da ich die taschenlampe vergessen hatte! also mit fisch im eimer zurück zum bungalow und das gute tier presentiert....war super lecker...

ach ja, das ganze hat sich bei cadiz an der südspitze von spanien ereignet.

auf malle habe ich mit einer posenmontage und muschelfleisch vom felsen aus einen kraken gefangen. habe kurz über grund gefischt.

waren alles nur versuche die eigentlich ja auch gefunzt haben!

ach ja, wie fischt ihr denn auf dorade, bzw welchen köder? der fisch ist ja nun nicht zu verachten vom geschmack her...

in portugal habe ich von der mole aus mit normaler posenmontage und seeringlern gefischt. die portugiesen haben mich schief angeschaut, da ich mit einem hake gefischt habe so wie wir hier auch, die portugiesen haben allerdings mit zwei haken gefischt und hatten das blei in form einer kugel am ende der montage... das schiefe angucken hörte auf als ich dort einen fisch nach dem anderen gelandet habe und diese in einer größe die im schnitt doppelt so groß war wie die fische der einheimischen. nach einigen erkundungen erfuhr ich das dieser fisch "Rubarlo" (weiß nicht ob richtig geschrieben) genannt wird.
den gab es dann jeden tag diereckt aus dem meer auf den grill und war super lecker...zu hause stellte sich raus das es sich um Wolfsbarsch gehandelt hat!!! hatte vorher halt nie einen Wolfsbarsch gefangen und war echt begeistert... ich glaube das war der "gesündeste" Fischurlaub den ich hatte... abgesehen von Norwegen!


----------



## wallek (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

In Südfrankreich hab ich mit ner 35er mono 60g Durchlaufblei und roten Würmern (sehen aus wie Tausendfüßler) auf 10er Haken immer Doraden gefangen!
Einfach rausgepellst so 80 meter dann auf Kontakt wieder eingekurbelt die Rute in der Hand gelassen so auf 9 Uhr dann kommen die Doraden und klopfen ganz vorsichtig im Blank!
Hab so jede 10-15min eine Dorade von 5cm-48cm gefangen!!
Hoffe ich konnte das irgendwie erklähren! also viel spass noch


----------



## Tomalion (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*



wallek schrieb:


> In Südfrankreich hab ich mit ner 35er mono 60g Durchlaufblei und roten Würmern (sehen aus wie Tausendfüßler) auf 10er Haken immer Doraden gefangen!
> Einfach rausgepellst so 80 meter dann auf Kontakt wieder eingekurbelt die Rute in der Hand gelassen so auf 9 Uhr dann kommen die Doraden und klopfen ganz vorsichtig im Blank!
> Hab so jede 10-15min eine Dorade von 5cm-48cm gefangen!!
> Hoffe ich konnte das irgendwie erklähren! also viel spass noch



Ja, so in der Art wird dort auch gefischt. Die Rute wird jedoch in einen Ständer gestellt.
Oder man fischt direckt mit der Pose.


----------



## odna77 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Tach zusammen,

habe gestern mit meiner Frau den Urlaub 2007 in der Nähe von Denia/Javea(Spanien) klar gemacht. War vor zwei Jahren schon mal da und habe einen 80er "Baracuda" (glaube ich und mein Vetter) im Hafenbecken auf Sardine gefangen. Habe mit Pose früh morgens gefischt. Hatte auf flachlaufende Wobbler ein paar Nachläufer. Es war auf jeden Fall immer das Wasser am kochen, da die Fische am rauben waren. Werde es dieses Jahr wieder versuchen. Hoffe, ich konnte irgendwem helfen.

Petri odna77


----------



## Tomalion (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Nachläufer hatte ich auch.
Vorallem die Wolfsbarsche kommen gerne mal mit.
Mit der Fliege und Popper(Fliege) hatte ich einiege Bisse, konnte diese jedoch nicht verwerten.


----------



## bobbl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Hi erstmal.
War schon 5 mal am Mittelmeer.
Ich habe dort am Abend so gegen 9 einfach ne Grundrute mit Multi und 40er Mono, 100g Laufblei und ein großer Haken am Stahlvorfach mit einer Meeräsche.
Gefangen hab ich immer irgendwas. Hier mal die Arten die ich kenne: Wolfsbarsche,Meeraale und ne Meeräsche (55cm war echt überrascht). Außerdem noch son paar Rote mit Stacheln seit nicht sauer aber ich hatte einfach zuviel Schiss davor gestochen zu werden darum hab ich den Viechern immer mit der Machete den Kopf abgehaun und verbuddlt zum Schutz der Katzen...


----------



## Tomalion (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Na da hast du doch schon einieges gefangen, aber wo genau war das denn?


----------



## bobbl (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Also: Die Brassen in Kroatien (nähe Dubrovnik) vor der Steinpackung,da braucht man nen etwas kleineren Haken, aber trotzdem Stahlvorfach mit ner 60er Schlagschnur.
Diese ekligen Stachelfische und Conger eig. überall, aber besonders verbreitet in der Türkei, von den Felsen krigt man immer einen.

Ich hab eig. immer in Kroatien und in der Türkei geangelt,
aber in Kroatien find ichs besser.Man muss nur nach nem Mischgrund suchen und schon bekommt man dort am Abend auch große Fische ran.:vik:


mfg bobbl|wavey:


----------



## bobbl (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Nachtrag: Meeräschen fängt man überall in den Häfen, aber im Tiefen; zumindest mit dem Köfi, da scheinen sie nicht sehr scheu zu sein.
Die Wolfsbarsche hab ich an einer Flussmündung in der Türkei gefangen.

mfg bobbl


----------



## Tomalion (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

naja ich angele ja nur im südlichen Italien, aber bis dato noch eher unerfolgreich. ...


----------



## Sepiafreak (13. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

ich fahre am mittwoch nach kroatien und ich nehme mit: 2 ruten mit 0.30ger schnur mit 60g. aufn grund dann eine kleinere eigentlich spinnn-rute mit 10 gramm aufn grund für köfis hoffentlich auch was grösseres eine mit der poseauch für köfis meeräschen halt was es gibt und  eine rute zum spinnfischen auf sepia u.co welche hakengrösse soll ich nehmen was fange ich kann ich als köder auch muschelfleisch nehmen wenn grad nix da is ??


----------



## Tomalion (13. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Also ich denke mal schon, da es ja natürliche Nahrung ist.


----------



## Sepiafreak (14. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

cool danke ich berrichte natürlich


----------



## Tomalion (14. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Das wäre super!!!|rolleyes|supergri#h


----------



## Sepiafreak (31. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

hi komme zurück war erstmal ein reinfall-angelkoffer vergessen naja ok also ab zu den ständen und angelgerät suchen. wurde fündig. posenmontage 10er haken köder einsiedlerkrebs (aus seiner muschel geschlagen und dan mit der ködernadel erst dur den panzer und der haken wird ganz hinten im weichen teil befestigt. einsiedlerkrebse fangen am besten weil er eine nahrung ist di fische schon kennen kommen eher selten aus ihren häusern um sich eingrösseres zu suchen sind dann aber ungeschützt-also ein echter leckerbissen gefangen hab ich damit viele meerbrassen und hate keinen einzigen hänger einmal muss sich wohl glücklicherweise mein vorfach um die pose verwickelt haben (im wurf) so daSS DER HAKEN MIT DEM KÖDER DIREKT UNTER DER POSE WAR !als die montage etwa 10 minuten im wasser war traute ich meinen augen nicht ich erzähle keinen scheiss das ist echt war wirklich die pose schwebte etwa 5 cm über dem wasser in guter geschwindigkeit parallel zur küste entlang HÄ ALS ICH EINKURBELTE WIDERSTAND SPRÜNGE UND FLUCHTEN VON EINEM AAL? nein es war ein ziemlich guter hornhecht dessen schnabel sich in dem gewickel um die pose verfangen hat während er meinen einsiedlerkrebs verspeiste länge ungefär 70 cm superding zu den meeräschen:  wasserkugel und eine schnur dahinter etwa 5 haken nicht direkt sondern an einer etwa 3 cm langen schnur nebeneinander an die hauptschnur gebundenund an weisbrot die die italiener die dort urlaub machten haben es mir gezeigt (kamen zufälligerweise aus neapel) fingen in 3 stunden einen halben eimer voll schmackhafter meeräschendie sich in den haken verfangen haben mit weisbrot also bester köder einsiedlerkrebs hab ich beim schnorcheln mit handangel rausgefunden muschel schnecke wurm liesen sie stehen dafür atackierten sie den einsiedlerkrebs um so mehr


----------



## Tomalion (31. August 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Petri dazu!! 
Jaja aus Neapel, da in der nähe war ich auch los und komme ich auch her. 
Nur leider ja nichts gefangen. ...


----------



## RickyMike (1. September 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Hallole, also das Angeln im Mittelmeer und der Erfolg beim fangen, gehört zu den schwierigeren Aufgaben. Seit vielen Jahren fahre ich nach Südfrankreich zum angeln. Hauptsächlich im Hafen und in den Flüssen. Die Köder und welche Fische du fangen kannst, ist ja ausführlich beschrieben und dem ist auch nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Was ich auf jedenfall festgestellt habe, da das Mittelmeer sehr sauber und klar ist, solltest du versuchen mit sehr feinen Zeug zu angeln, ich angel mit max. 25´er Schnur und 35 gr. Blei reicht auch aus. Ansonsten so wie beschrieben, Laufbleimontage, Wurm an den Haken und weit raus damit. Das mit dem Einsiedlerkrebs und einige andere Tips (Danke dafür), werde ich ausprobieren, am nächsten Wochenende sind wir wieder für 3 1/2 Wochen in Südfrankreich, werde anschließend berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Fabi_ (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

ich geh morgen auch ans mittelmeer an die code a zür. ich will auch auf doraden angeln. soll ich muschelfleisch, tintenfisch oder sardine nehmen. bitte um antwort


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

"code a zür", sehr niedlich, aber Spaß beiseite, versuch's am besten mit Seeringelwürmern, sollte man dort kaufen können bzw. unter Steinen sammeln.


----------



## roddi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Hallo Tomalion,

Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer ist ein hartes Brot.
Schon vor 25 Jahren war da kaum noch was rauszuholen.
So schön dort die Sonnenuntergänge auch sind, ich habs aufgegeben.
trotzdem Petri!

roddi


----------



## Doradenkiller (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am 14.09 diesen jahres nach Griechenland.
Ich fliege nach Korfu, dann mit der fähre nach Igoumenitsa aufs Festland. Ich möchte gerne dort am Brackwasser (wo der Fluss _Acherontas ins Meer mündet) angeln. 

Kann mir irgendjemand tipps geben ob ich dort ausser Meerbrassen und Wolfsbarsch auch Doraden fangen kann?

Für einige hilfreiche tipps währe ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß |kopfkrat
_


----------



## Doradenkiller (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Danke für die Links. evtl war schon jemand in dieser Region von Griechenland vor Ort und konnte den Haken ins Wasser halten.

ich habe zwar viel Erfahrung mit dem Angeln in Spanien aber in Greece war ich leider noch nicht, naja bald werde ich gewesen sein 

 Hat evtl jemand schon erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Brandungsangeln im Mittelmeer???*

Hallo ich fahre bald nach malle nach font de sa cala.Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand schon mal da war, und weiß wie es dort angeltechnisch aussieht.
Der ort liegt in der Nähe von Cala Ratjada. Ich bin für alle Infos Dankbar.

mfg


----------

